# FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert



## Snevern (9. Januar 2009)

Schön Guten Abend

Hat jemand das Gewicht von den Lagerschalen des *FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert * ???
Die Steuersätze sind im Stereo, Ams 125 ... verbaut !
Am besten Selbst gewogen!!!

Schönen Abend noch 

Snevern

Cube your life


----------



## Snevern (10. Januar 2009)

Hat von euch noch keiner die Schalen gewogen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (10. Januar 2009)

glaube kaum. und mal ehrlich...wer würde sowas auch wissen wollen^^ ok ausser du


----------



## Snevern (10. Januar 2009)

Naja vieleicht ja viele wenn sie feststellen das sie einen Schweren Steuersatz haben


----------



## agnes (11. Januar 2009)

hmmm schwer....ok wenn es 5g leichter sein kann^^ wie sagt man so schön an der fleischtheke...darf es ein bissel mehr sein


----------



## flyingstereo (11. Januar 2009)

Brauchst du nur das Gewicht von den eingeschlagenen Schalen oder vom kompletten Steuersatz?


----------



## Snevern (11. Januar 2009)

Moin das gewicht von den eingeschlagenen Schalen 

Hast du Sie ????

Bitte Bitte Sage nicht Nein!!!


Gruß Snevern


----------



## flyingstereo (11. Januar 2009)

Hab den aus meinem Fritzz noch hier liegen.
Da steht allerdings nur FSA Orbit 1.5Z, also ohne R, drauf.

Beide Schalen zusammen lt. Küchenwaage 60 Gramm!

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.. 

greetz


----------



## r19andre (11. Januar 2009)

Hi,
genau finde mal nen leichteren.
Der Konus geht ja mal gar nicht. riesig und aus STAHL bäähhh

Mir fällt da nur der Syntace Superspin ein, der früher mal verbaut wurde, ist aber jetzt bestimmt teurer wie der FSA.

Reicht dir eine 350er Stütze? Meine 400er geht jetzt weg, habe noch eine 480er ergattern können und warte auf das Starke Stück...

Leichtbaumodus aus 

Andre

bis jetzt hat mein Rad 9,28kg mit schweren LRS und NN vo. statt RORO


----------



## Snevern (13. Januar 2009)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Hab den aus meinem Fritzz noch hier liegen.
> Da steht allerdings nur FSA Orbit 1.5Z, also ohne R, drauf.
> 
> Beide Schalen zusammen lt. Küchenwaage 60 Gramm!
> ...



Müssten die Gleichen Sein 

Danke Danke

Moin r19andre mir Reicht eine 350mm Sattelstütze habe aber nicht mehr viel reserve!!!

Ja die P6 geht ja garnicht vom Gewicht 

Gruß Snevern


----------



## odin661 (9. September 2009)

das teil wiegt komplett mit den beiden lagerschalen ca. 180 gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frosch_peter (23. November 2009)

Hat jemand das Gewicht von den Lagerschalen des *FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert * ???
Die Steuersätze sind im Stereo, Ams 125 ... verbaut !
Am besten Selbst gewogen!!!


Hab den Steuersatz Syntace Superspin bei meinem heute gekauften Cube Rahmen AMS 125 Pro. Der war so lose dabei. Das Schnäppchen gibts zur Zeit beim Bikepalast um 499 Euronen ebenso inclusive Dämpfer Dämpfer Fox Float RP23 200mm und Sattelspanner ! Der Steuersatz hat gesamt nur sensationelle 98,4 g, die Lagerschalen alleine 42g. Die Lager sind für 1 1/8" Federgabeln.
Gruß Peter


----------



## chief70 (24. November 2009)

FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert selbstgewogen 140 Gramm


----------



## Psisp (3. November 2010)

hat jemand diese flache weiße abdeckung, die sich zwischen steuersatz und dem (konischen) spacer befindet. ich möchte auf den zu hohen spacer verzichten und leider fehlt mir diese platte eben.

edit: hab rausgefunden, dass das teil topcap heißt und so aussieht, das mit dem roten pfeil, nur eben in weiß (am besten, sonst auch gern in schwarz.)


----------

